# GAME THREAD Lakers VS Blazers, 8:30 southern Idaho time



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

Will Shaq play? 

Will SAR start? 

Will Dale even matter? 

Will Randolph throw up a ton of shots in the face of tripleteams? 

Will Damon once again enrage me? 

Was Jesus Christ black? 

The answers to these and many more questions, on what I like to call THE GAME THREAD.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

I'm actually going to go out on a limb and predict a big Portland win tonight. 

think about it. Shaq is probably still kicking out people from his house now. you know sure as hell they didn't have a huge practice this morning. more guys were dropping aspirin than three pointers. 

lucky for us, our team had nothing to focus on but how much they hate being on our team (or in SAR and Ratliff's case, how damned lucky they are to be out of Atlanta). 

we have clarity of thought on our side.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

should be good; they're wearing red tonight.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Randolph: 1-5


not good at all....


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

Horrible call!

Miles was in bounds when he dove for that ball!


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Cheap fouls on Portland.!!
Zach is missing shots without anybody even near him...
wow his shot has gone somewhere.


I HAVE NEVER SEEN SUCH WEAK FOULS !!!


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Davis' head is on another team already.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Foul Count:
Por 5
LA 1


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

I hate watching Laker/Blazer games. The refs make me so mad that it ruins the whole experience.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Denver is going to win
Memphis won
Utah lost

Portland needs this game.


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tblazrdude</b>!
> Randolph: 1-5
> 
> 
> not good at all....


Do you see why?

He's not getting the ball where he needs to. Damon can't make the entry pass to him in the lane, so he has to back out 2-3 feet. Then he either shoots from outside (not his strength) or tries to back his man down (not his strength). That turnaround shot was an homage to Sheed - but he airballed it because it's not his shot.

Meanwhile, SAR gets the ball in the same spot and is able to drive and turn it into a basket. That's the difference between the two.


In other words, partially Randolph's fault, partially Damon's fault.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>So Cal Blazer Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> Do you see why?
> ...


I was talking about the 5 team fouls on us.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

WHEW...
Shooter needed badly.

5 blazers couldn't make a close in shot.
6th try damon got it.


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

That's the third travelling call that the refs have ignored....


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

Wow! Woods getting PT in the first quarter!

Ruben getting a 3 pointer!

All kinds of surprises tonight...


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Patterson for three?  :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tblazrdude</b>!
> 
> 
> I was talking about the 5 team fouls on us.


OK, but I still stick by my statement...


End of 1st quarter, Portland down 25-24.


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

so how about that rebounding


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Zach: 1-6

Give it to Reef first, THEN go to ZBo.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Do you notice that Zach doesn't even put his hands up to at least try a block or do something at the basket?

This flaw is huge..
This poor shooting and poor D has zero to do with Sheed gone.
These are flaws..

1 for 6 shooting with ZACH.

Any clues ???
Tired?
Hit the wall??

I love this guy,but what happened??


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

Well, he stopped Kobe that time....


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jackiejackal</b>!
> 
> 1 for 6 shooting with ZACH.
> 
> ...


See this:



> Originally posted by <b>So Cal Blazer Fan</b>
> He's not getting the ball where he needs to. Damon can't make the entry pass to him in the lane, so he has to back out 2-3 feet. Then he either shoots from outside (not his strength) or tries to back his man down (not his strength). That turnaround shot was an homage to Sheed - but he airballed it because it's not his shot.
> 
> Meanwhile, SAR gets the ball in the same spot and is able to drive and turn it into a basket. That's the difference between the two.



In other words, partially Randolph's fault, partially Damon's fault.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>So Cal Blazer Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> See this:
> ...


1-7 missed layup

i'm gonna go with mostly randolph, partially damon.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Portland needs to just try and keep it around 3-5, then make a move later.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

go into the basket everybody !!
get shaq in foul trouble.

yeehaw...
D.A. good shot...
followed by a chicken crap foul on Darius..
terrible call.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Are most of you watching this game ???

Or is it just local???


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jackiejackal</b>!
> get shaq in foul trouble.


I'm afraid that's not possible


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

great blocks by Theo !!!!
Poor point guard in Damon..yuk !

3 fouls on Theo now


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

RANDOLPH SCORES!!!!!!


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

24 to 12 rebounding edge


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

why in heck didn't kobe get a tech for that?????????

Kobe is a spoiled arogant snot.
He complains on everything.
My god,does he expect every call ??
You already have Shaq getting no fouls called..
The one was so obvious they had to call it.

You don't see all those tantrums on Sportscenter tho


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Portland is doing awesome for still being in the game. 

Now they're going to have to pick it up: LA won't get 13 turnovers in the next half.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

I agree..they look good.
But gosh,make some shots and go into the basket...get fouled.

Heck if they did both of those things this would be a runaway
for Portland.

Lakers do not look good.


Shaq is fouling out the Blazers tho..
Kobe is shooting bricks.

Honestly..with a sharpshooter this would be a romp..


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Can we get a PG who doesn't dribble out the whole shot clock please


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

WOW!

I've never seen a team get so many bogus calls.

The last one against Theo was just blatantly awful.

Or the multiple missed steps calls and the 3 seconds. 

Holy. 

Every one of my predictions is wrong, except one. 

Randolph looks awful. We didn't start out weak. My good call ... Theo would get fouls early. 

Maybe I can continue the trend and we win it.

Play.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Another huge factor is that they are not calling 3 seconds in the lane on Shaq.
That gives a very big advantage to the Lakers.

He is virtually always there.

You are correct about the bogus calls.
I can't even pick them out in the replay.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

I don't expect a win tonight,simply because our offense is too stagnent, and we get the short end of the stick on the foul calls......anyone who thinks Shaq has "talent" has serious basketball iq issues,he is dominant, but dominant and talented are two totally different things. Ahh I really can not stand the Lakers...how can anyone like them?


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

Shaq didn't leave the lane for a 10-second count on one possession. 

Play.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

I love Darius' game sooo much,please let him retire as a Blazer. :gopray:


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

DMiles....needs to play the rest of this game...he is too important to our team.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

I have always thought that if they called charges,hooks,runovers,shoulders,butts,etc..
he would never finish a game.

I agree..
the playground bully was dominating..
but that isn't talent.

GO BLAZERS !!!!!

CALLS SOME FOULS REF !!!


why isn't Rahim playing??
why is Zach in?? with one field goal in the 3rd quarter.
That's one field goal in the entire game..!!
what is wrong with him?
Injury??


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

nice job guys.....


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

All I want for Christmas is my 2 ......ahh screw it..I want a damn floor general who doesn't stand around driblling the ball.Our half court offense has less movement then a 400 lb man trying to scratch his back.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

no crisp passes...
not one


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

HORRIBLE shot DA.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

travel by shaq on the dunk and NO MORE shots theo.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

this game is getting very ugly...we are on the verge of getting blown out of the building.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

zero coaching.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Have I ever mentioned that I like Rahim? 



Damon :rocket:

:hurl:


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

This coach is terrible.

Have you watched Hubie???
He is up and coaching the entire game.
Cheeks sits and pouts.

There is no actual plan here...
maddening.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

HAHAHA Shaq keep your big but on the ground...I can't wait until Shaq retire's...the league will be fun again.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Please Nash get us a point guard...PLEASE! A new coach would be nice as well..I hear Byron Scott is looking for a new gig:yes:


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Speaking of oldies as coach...

How about Chuck Daly????


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Please GOD... Damon for Grant Hill at the trading deadline.. please!!!!!!

I do not care if Hill ever plays again.. stop the bleeding!


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

Nice....the Blazers have become the Sonics...nothing but outside jumpshots and 3-pointers....


----------



## RW#30 (Jan 1, 2003)

Is there a worst PG than Damon?

Thhis guy has no clue. 
What's going on with Mo? Does he share a room with Damon on the road? Payton took Damon down every chance he gets. Mo s****!! Get us a coach. I know Mike D. wasn't perfect but at least he had a plan. This guy is horrible.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Our guards defense and pathetic outside shooting was bad enough in the Nuggets game...

not tonight too :banghead:

our guards are accountable for probably half of our losses already this year


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

attack of the crappy players strikes again..1st slava,then fisher,then fox,then george from 40 feet...


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

As of right now Zach n Rahim isn't working,deal one of them for a GREAT point guard or shooting guard.....man why can't we be good like we were in 2000?


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Its not Zach and Rahim.. its the GUARDS

you could have Shaq and Malone in our frontcourt and our guards would make them look bad too

Its not the frontline


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> As of right now Zach n Rahim isn't working,deal one of them for a GREAT point guard or shooting guard.....man why can't we be good like we were in 2000?


yah, lets decide after 2 games to trade someone.


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

Nuggets and Memphis win tonight :nonono:


----------



## RW#30 (Jan 1, 2003)

I loved the way Shaq tumbled. I wouldn't mine seeing teams just give him a little extra push or step back when he puts all his behemoth weight on them.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Ruben can jump THAT high


----------



## RW#30 (Jan 1, 2003)

*Ruben*

Wow what a dunk. He was at the top of the square to guide it home. WOW


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

C'mon Reef make the easy shot and you know you ONLY have 24 seconds on the shot clock to shot, thats your 2nd violation tonight, c'mon dawg.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Ruben is back to basketball.. welcome back Ruben...


----------



## RW#30 (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> C'mon Reef make the easy shot and you know you ONLY have 24 seconds on the shot clock to shot, thats your 2nd violation tonight, c'mon dawg.


Both times he had 2-3 seconds on the clock when he received the ball. The second one should have been a gimme. It roold out


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

And how long did Damon dribble?


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Make a wide open shot Damon:upset:


----------



## RW#30 (Jan 1, 2003)

I officially hate Damon now


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RW#30</b>!
> 
> Both times he had 2-3 seconds on the clock when he received the ball. The second one should have been a gimme. It roold out


He is still an NBA player and at least throw up a shot to get a potential rebound or get lucky and make it.


----------



## RW#30 (Jan 1, 2003)

Man, Rick Fox was holding Darius on the arm as he inbound the ball in the 3rd. Now they call all the **** fouls on Portland. Give me a break.

 please don't mask a swear word. The site would prefer you type out the whole word correctly, so the system can * it out. Just company policy. Both teams played ha...oh wait, can we say that anymore since he's not a Blazer anymore? Anywho, thanks for understanding. Nothing personal.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

there you go Reef, now keep playing in the post,no more flat jumpers.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RW#30</b>!
> Man, Rick Fox was holding Darius on the arm as he inbound the ball in the 3rd. Now they call all the s*** fouls on Portland. Give me a break.


Don't EVER expect to get a call in LA:no:


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

BULL **** Reef called the TO.....:upset:


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

3 on 1 break!!!!

But Damon fumbles the ball, then Anderson gets caught in the air, then Shaq holds Abdur-Rahim's arm to keep him from getting the ball, so SAR has to dive to the floor...

Then a jump ball, which the Lakers convert into a layup.

Nice....


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> BULL **** Reef called the TO.....:upset:


notice Kobe got that timeout, but SAR didn't?


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

That is my man.... SAR :woot:

Portland leads 78-77


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

please Ruben make these free throws..PLEASE!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

atta kid Rube


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

Patterson is saving this team....


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Damon is to short to guard the glove

Payton taking over


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

damnitt Damon if yo uaren't going to make wide open shots get your booty on the damn bench:upset:


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>So Cal Blazer Fan</b>!
> Patterson is saving this team....


Rahim too


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Looks like the "bandwagoners" are finally getting loud.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

3 in the key anyone????


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Looks like ICE is showing up again

why does Damon not do this all the time ?


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

WHAT......no time out....this is getting rediculous...oh ok finally they gave us a timeout...refs=biased.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

please Lord,let us score on this possesion. :gopray:


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

gotta love the refs , even call damons 3 a 2

that quote from the kxl commentators "they ran a pick-n-roll for reef , thats thinking - they are mixing up the 2 plays that reef knows'


u can 'mixup' 2 things 

damon had the hustle then

hate on


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

da missed 3..what else is new...and kobe walked on that play..ball game..good effort.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Kobe was not fouled :nonono:


----------



## FeloniusThunk (Jan 1, 2003)

Nice. If the Lakers lose this, they should be ashamed. Shooting 50%, dominating the boards, have an advantage at practically every position, and still only tied with a little over a minute left? Doh!

'Course, the Blazers still gotta hit something...


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BlayZa</b>!
> gotta love the refs , even call damons 3 a 2
> 
> that quote from the kxl commentators "they ran a pick-n-roll for reef , thats thinking - they are mixing up the 2 plays that reef knows'
> ...


I honestly thought Damon's shot was a 2....


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

that helps. 

Last full timeout left.

the 20 doesnt move the ball does it?


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

I am so sick and tired of the refs kissing Kobe's behind!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> Kobe was not fouled :nonono:


And he had a nice little hop before the shot too..man if the refs were at least some what fair........


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

we are doing ok imo

once reef can learn some plays and setup with some confidence we will be a lot better off. 

atm its like chickens running around with their heads off , but we are still hanging in so go figure


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

why aren't we putting in Patterson?


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Reef=choke artist...sorry you had a good game but 2 wide open missed shots=choking,although Fox before the shot was all over him.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

where's Wesley Person when you need him?


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Rahm is why we are even in this game


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

DON'T LET DA EVEN TOUCH THE BALL ON THIS PLAY UNLESS YOU WANT TO SEE A FRONT RIMMED 3.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

come on baby. we need something big for this team...


We have no offensive weapons now.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> Rahm is why we are even in this game


Yes,but good players don't miss those shots is all I'm saying.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

I did not know Dickau was a good shooter???? to come in as a threat


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

diiiiiickauuu


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Damon Stoudamire...WTF was that...get off of this team..NOW!


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Mas.... gotcha

terrible shot selection at the end

but am encouraged.. a very good showing for as few practices as we have had with the new guys..


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Even though we played crappy throughout,we had this game and blew it...soo freaking frustrating to be a blazers fan.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

if we only had a PG and some outside shooting


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Reef was playing sooo well, drilling everything in the 4th...I am still pondering how he missed those 2


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

We had our chances, just couldn't close the deal. Better Blazer teams have done that in LA. This was encouraging - an obvious improvement over the Denver game. Now come home and take care of the Clippers.


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

well...are we done now? Nuggets win tonight, Memphis wins, we lose.....good effort...but it's not a W...

the light at the end of the tunnel is growing very dim....

sure wish the guys had more time to practice and I wish like anything the refs would call a fair game at Staples.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> if we only had a PG and some outside shooting


No kidding, I can't even count how many wide open looks DA and Damon blew tonight...esp. DA on the wing.......


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

hey, it was a good game by both teams. LA shoulda won by more, and considering the circumstances, (lack of practices) I'm happy with the result.

Sure, it sucked to lose, but this team dug itself into a deep hole already.

Sure, the Lakers didn't play that great, (or good even)..and sure, our guards are defensive matadors, but Zach was all but non existent (obviously, we must trade him now. I mean, he was horrible. worthless. useless. he's a bum. i hate him. TRADE HIM NOW! and other stupid comments being said by people)..

I liked what I saw in SAR, and I actually liked what i saw in Zach despite his passion for shooting outside..

Omar played good, so did Ruben. Theo played good.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

and we got 3 games in 4 days. not good.. then we take off for four on the road

we need practice time together....

man our frontline looks tough.. solid


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bfan1</b>!
> well...are we done now? Nuggets win tonight, Memphis wins, we lose.....good effort...but it's not a W...
> 
> the light at the end of the tunnel is growing very dim....
> ...


I am a HUGE optimist,but the way the others are palying, there is just NOT enough time to get back into the race,unless a star player on one of the teams ahead of us gets injured or just stumbles, but I am happy how we played tonight except for the starting backcourt.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

dare I say it...

Damon and SAR run a pretty good little pick and roll


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

There is time, but we can't blow the next five games against bad teams. LAC, Golden State, Boston, Miami, and Orlando all need to be wins. Get those and we're back in this, setting up a big game in Houston.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> 
> 
> I am a HUGE optimist,but the way the others are palying, there is just NOT enough time to get back into the race,unless a star player on one of the teams ahead of us gets injured or just stumbles, but I am happy how we played tonight except for the starting backcourt.


you've never been a post-loss optimist though.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Yea we mos definately need those wins,but we also need others to lose.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

Decent game. We stuck together as a team. 

I liked Patterson and Reef on the floor together.

The Lakers were all over Reef in the game and he forced it a bit too much for my liking. He looked nervous and rusty. I guess the All-Star break and losing your grandma can do that. 

The real question is:

Will Randolph whine about not getting many minutes ... especially near the end?


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>tblazrdude</b>!
> 
> 
> you've never been a post-loss optimist though.


true it is because, i am always too pissed,upset, or dissapointed after a big loss like this....just the way I am.


----------



## blazerfan4life (Dec 31, 2002)

We had the game but thanks to DAMON... He needs to go...MR NASH trade him for a SG...a SG that can shoot from the outside...oh well next game CLIPPERS...:laugh:


----------



## RW#30 (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> Reef was playing sooo well, drilling everything in the 4th...I am still pondering how he missed those 2


Dude,

Grant was flying at him and hit him on the elbow. I can send you the tape to back it.

He played an outstanding game. He was money from the line. Go down and gets dirty on the board, scores 16 points on 6-13 shooting. Not bad.

On the other hand it was Damon and Anderson who lost the game for us. All of Payton’s points in the second half. He took the rat to school. Anderson was bad again. I feel for him. He is forced into that line up. He is no longer a starter. We should start Rueben or Darius instead. He should work on his shot. Just be a 3 point shooter and extend his carrier.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Anybody else notice Rick "my hair looks like a hobo" Fox hacking and holding Reef all over down the stretch, I thought that was a violation...I guess not though


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

uh, does Cheeks have a rule that if you have 3 fouls you sit on the bench? Where the heck was Theo or Miles in the 4th???? Heck-did Theo even play int he second half????


----------



## knickerbocker2k2 (Jan 28, 2004)

Reef did not choke. I used watch him with vancouver and he would throw airballs & turnovers at the end of the games. He had problems & I think he even went to get help.

The runner in the lane, he beat he's man and then saw shaq. He had to change it and it was very hard shot.

The last play I thought the guy running at him fouled him at the elbow. That was a tough shot too. 

At the end of games its hard for big man to score cause they don't call the fouls as strict as they do it at the beginning. So scrubs like fox & grant can foul all day without being called for it. 

That is if you don't a laker uniform.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> Anybody else notice Rick "my hair looks like a hobo" Fox hacking and holding Reef all over down the stretch, I thought that was a violation...I guess not though


Are you trying to say that the Lakers ACTUALLY fouled someone? Tsk. Tsk. Mr. Stern will be truly disappointed in your loyalty to the NBA and their bid to make LA the greatest team ever.

I would have thought you would have learned from the playoff game where the Lakers came back due to ref interference.

Anyhow, to answer the question - yes, Reef got fouled. Furthermore, they could have called multiple fouls on the postups away from the ball.

Finally, Kobe gets more calls then MJ ever did. I bet the guy shoots 38% if he didn't get bailed out every time he missed.

And can we get ONE offensive foul on Shaq. Like maybe for throwing an elbow... I'd have to consult my "NBA Rules Field Guide", but I thought that was illegal?

Play.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bfan1</b>!
> uh, does Cheeks have a rule that if you have 3 fouls you sit on the bench? Where the heck was Theo or Miles in the 4th???? Heck-did Theo even play int he second half????


Dale was playing decent,better then usual, but still Theo needed to be in there late, same for DMiles, once we were using Reef as our main offensive weapon,it was time to make a sub for Darius who is hte better offensive player.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> Rahm is why we are even in this game


Huh? He led the team in turnovers and had 2 rebounds in 28 minutes.

I don't think he's a choke artist, as someone else said, but he's gotta play better than this.

Ed O.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

LA played horribly, DA had one of his good shooting games and Portland still couldn't win the game.

Portland is looking very bad. The pieces are OK but this is perhaps the most ill-fitted team that Portland has had since the pre-Whitsitt days. 

No guards, undersized centers and overall no shooting. I hope Nash has something up his sleeve or this team is going to be getting one nice pick in the lottery this year 

Ed O.


----------



## knickerbocker2k2 (Jan 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> 
> Huh? He led the team in turnovers and had 2 rebounds in 28 minutes.
> ...


He had 5 rebounds or thats what yahoo lists him.

3 turnovers aren't that terrible for your #1 go to guy.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>knickerbocker2k2</b>!
> 
> He had 5 rebounds or thats what yahoo lists him.


NBA.com has him at 2. I think that NBA.com has the official stats, although there's always the possibility there's some error in there.



> 3 turnovers aren't that terrible for your #1 go to guy.


That's true, but considering he only took four shots, had only one assist and the entire team only had 9 turnovers , it's not very impressive. 

I'm *not* trying to imply that SAR was solely (or even mostly) responsible for this loss... I just don't think that he was the one that kept us in the game. That credit goes to Ruben Patterson tonight.

Ed O.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> 
> Huh? He led the team in turnovers and had 2 rebounds in 28 minutes.
> ...


He had 5 or 6 rebounds, would have had 6-7 if one was not stolen from him due to the bogus jumpball instead of timeout call.

The turnovers were deceiving as well. One of them was from the outlet with 4 seconds to go in the half and he chunked it downcourt. Another one happened on a hand off to Ruben that Rueben mishandled. The final one was a triple team where he tried to thread the needle, but promptly stole the ball back. (thanks to a tipaway by Patterson)

Reef also should have had a bunch of assists. He found DA and Stoudamire open for multiple jumpshots that they missed.

I would not call tonight's game the best he's had, but it was far from bad.

Play.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Looks like the NBA.com box score is all messed up.

http://www.nba.com/games/20040217/PORLAL/boxscore.html

They only have Patterson with 9 points and SAR's numbers are all screwed up, too.

My apologies for earlier posts about SAR's lack of production. He had a much better game statistically than I had thought.

Ed O.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> 
> NBA.com has him at 2. I think that NBA.com has the official stats, although there's always the possibility there's some error in there.
> ...


NBA.com and ESPN.com come from the same stats provider and sometimes the provider goes down. Add up the points scored and then reconcile that with the final score.

Trust me, Reef had 16 points and Kobe had much more than 22. 

I think they quit paying attention to our game at halftime.

Go check foxsports.com or yahoo. 

Play.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Man Wesley would have abused the Lakers tonight....


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> Man Wesley would have abused the Lakers tonight....


The Lakers certainly would have ached when they doubled and tripled on Reef and Randolph in the lane.


----------



## knickerbocker2k2 (Jan 28, 2004)

Yea DA & Stoudamire cost the blazers the game at the end. Damon missed atleast 3 open shots off nice passes from shareef, and DA missed a couple too. The problem is not necessarily they missed, but they were wide open. And couple of them were off double team. You got hit those. The lakers did, and that was the difference.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> Huh? He led the team in turnovers and had 2 rebounds in 28 minutes.
> 
> I don't think he's a choke artist, as someone else said, but he's gotta play better than this.
> ...


I guess you missed the run in the late 4th when he scored all those points. :rofl:

ITS THE GUARDS ED... its always the guards... the frontline will be fine... we need outside shooting to balance it all out... you have to have an inside outside game

plus the guards defense is absolutely horrible.. Payton drilled em when he needed to at the end.. no hand in the face, no one near him, no one bothering his shot at all...


Boxscore by NBA.com


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> My apologies for earlier posts about SAR's lack of production. He had a much better game statistically than I had thought.
> 
> Ed O.


THANK YOU! (I will now take you off my ignore list!) :rofl:


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> hey, it was a good game by both teams. LA shoulda won by more, and considering the circumstances, (lack of practices) I'm happy with the result.
> 
> Sure, it sucked to lose, but this team dug itself into a deep hole already.
> ...


I'm with you.

Sheesh. Get a grip, people. Damon Stoudamire led the team in rebounds (6), and by far in assists (12). Sure, his shot was off, but without him doing the little things in the game, Portland isn't even competing.

:|


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

tonites game was a prime example of why an outside shooter like Wesley Person is desperately needed on this team.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> 
> ITS THE GUARDS ED... its always the guards... the frontline will be fine... we need outside shooting to balance it all out... you have to have an inside outside game


The guards aren't playing well, obviously, but while I think SAR *or* ZR are going to be better when we get superior guard play, I still doubt they can both play effectively on the same front line... either offensively or defensively.

I don't know when we'll ever get an improved set of guards, so we might never know 

Ed O.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Please Atlanta...... waive Wes :gopray:


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

I think Rahim passes a lot better than I thought he would...

I would like to see him and Zach work together in practice or somewhere to open up each others eyes and look for one another...

Damon and Rahim seem to working together well

a quick moved Zach with a cutting Rahim would be nice to see more of.. right now I think they just lack practice time..

I really like Rahim taking it to the hole so well..


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)




----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

It is killin gme to see Zach slump like this, he is my fv player..I wanna see him succeed so much.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

OK a correct boxscore

Boxscore by ESPN 

Rahim only 3 turnovers
only 10 team turnovers :woot:

Damon 12 assists

only 3 players shot FT's for us.. 3.... WEIRD
Miles, Rahim and Patterson.. the ones who attack the basket...

43.6 FG% Not bad
40 3FG% Not bad
80 FT% Not bad


----------



## Beaverton (Apr 17, 2003)

Kobe wasn't fouled and he CARRIED THE BALL on that last layup! 

Boo! :upset:


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> OK a correct boxscore
> 
> Boxscore by ESPN
> ...


the 3 pt % is good for us but we missed them when it counted.


----------



## RW#30 (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> It is killin gme to see Zach slump like this, he is my fv player..I wanna see him succeed so much.


You can't make it happen for him. He needs to go out and do it. He shoots to many jumpers and shiffting away from his game. He'll get better. This should be a good curve ball for him, if he comes back strong We know he is a player. Other wise give him another year and if he doesn't improve bring on the trade after next year.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

next day memo to myself.

Investigate why one team can get no call
after no call.
And foul after foul on the other team.

Unfortunately a no call travel/bogus foul
cost Portland a tightly contested game.
That really hurts.

Lost by 3 points..
consider that last play that was the back breaker..
It was a three point play.

Outside of that,wow..
Portland dramatically needs a sharp shooter.
Is it possible to pick someone up quick??
and who?
And why does this continue to be a problem clear back to 2000 ????


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Zach is missing in close shots without
anybody even close to him.
Suggestions???

I can see double team issues,but that was not the case again last night.
Do you think he has put on more weight??
His speed is way down..
He looks clumsy.
Is the poor guys just pooped??


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>jackiejackal</b>!
> Zach is missing in close shots without
> anybody even close to him.
> Suggestions???
> ...


I think it boils down to desire. 

I would guess he has a bruised ego. A week ago, people were praising him as the second coming and then Reef comes and performs equally well. 

I think he is a disgruntled worker. So, he is just putting in time. Something needs to happen, either a trade or a sit down with the two guys, but it is OBVIOUS that something is amiss. 

I can't imagine wallace had THAT much of an impact. I just can't believe that he is the difference between a guy being a potential all-star and a bench scrub.

Play.


----------

